
Stop Blaming Trolls for the Patent Problem - iProject
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/03/stop-blaming-the-trolls-or-we-wont-be-able-to-fix-the-patent-system/
======
matterhorn
No.

The article makes several references to "licensing" and "pricing." These are
euphemisms for shakedowns.

Patent trolls shakedown developers with patents that never should have existed
in the first place. Why should a developer have to pay ANYTHING to a patent
troll? Why should a developer have pay ANYTHING to defend themselves against a
patent troll?

The only solution is to eliminate software patents. Entirely.

------
samspenc
Very very well said. IMHO, Microsoft is as much patent troll as some of these
NPEs given its aggressive use of patents (such as its ex-FAT patent) against
competitors.

